# Can you clone one stick to another?



## Crodgers79 (Jul 18, 2020)

On my third Streaming stick. Don’t want to have to spend hours setting it up with my apps when I’ve already got 2 working. Is it possible to clone these things?


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Is "hours" an exaggeration? Because I truly cannot think of what you're doing that would take literal hours.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

rczrider said:


> Is "hours" an exaggeration? Because I truly cannot think of what you're doing that would take literal hours.


I doubt hes spending hours, but maybe an hour or so.

I wish there was a better way to copy setups for any streaming device. When I setup my parents roku tvs it was a pain... Had to download all 20 apps or so they wanted, then sign into each of those apps, delete the junk apps, arrange the setup they want- they have 8 tvs so it was an all day project. Then if somehow its signs out or messed up, I have to come back over


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Johnwashere said:


> I doubt hes spending hours, but maybe an hour or so.
> 
> I wish there was a better way to copy setups for any streaming device. When I setup my parents roku tvs it was a pain... Had to download all 20 apps or so they wanted, then sign into each of those apps, delete the junk apps, arrange the setup they want- they have 8 tvs so it was an all day project. Then if somehow its signs out or messed up, I have to come back over


ATV4k let's you mirror devices. Install on one and it shows up on others. It even keeps the layout the same. Your apps will always be in exactly the same place on each one.


----------

